# Trophy Spike Contest (Winner)



## Barry Duggan (Feb 1, 2016)

Attention all losers, self included. The 2015 trophy spike contest is over, and the winner is Allen Oliver. Please send all spoils to the follow address:
Allen Oliver
549 Crystal Lake Rd.
Rebecca, Ga. 31783

Way to go Allen, and  thanks to all who participated.

Please place all smelly spoils in a zip lock bag.


----------



## Barebowyer (Feb 1, 2016)

All "marinated" gifts must be adequately sealed huh?  LOL!  Congrats to you Allen!


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 1, 2016)

congratulations man!


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 2, 2016)

sawtooth said:


> congratulations man!



Do you get a cut of the loot? 

Congratulations Allen; good job buddy!


----------



## Todd Cook (Feb 2, 2016)

Congratulations Allen! I'll have something headed your way shortly.


----------



## JBranch (Feb 2, 2016)

Congrats Allen. I'll have you something shortly.


----------



## Dennis (Feb 2, 2016)

Congrats Allen I've been marinating something all week


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 2, 2016)

Allen, I've got you a little something working in a 5 gallon bucket, guaranteed to draw pigs.


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 2, 2016)

Jake Allen said:


> Do you get a cut of the loot?
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I was thinkin'!!


----------



## Pointpuller (Feb 2, 2016)

Congrats Allen!!!!  Put your prize in the mail today.  Slapped an arrow off a big tree shooting at the winner the last Saturday of South GA. season.  Held my tags a little to late and time ran out.  Good job.  Hope you enjoy the spoils.


----------



## dpoole (Feb 2, 2016)

Play us a song and celebrate  good going my friend


----------



## Barebowyer (Feb 3, 2016)

I will have something on the way soon as well Allen!


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 3, 2016)

congrates Allen!!!!!


----------



## beaulesye10 (Feb 3, 2016)

Congrats Bud!


----------



## Allen Oliver (Feb 3, 2016)

Many thanks everyone. Dendy I will take care of my guide.


----------



## Dennis (Feb 4, 2016)

Got mine headed your way  Good Job!


----------



## hambone76 (Feb 5, 2016)

Mine is hitting the mail today or tomorrow! Congrats again. I will PM you my info so you can confirm when it arrives.


----------



## Allen Oliver (Feb 12, 2016)

I have received some nice prizes from yall so far. I did receive a 3 rivers gift card that I do not know who sent. Many Thanks whoever you are!


----------



## Allen Oliver (Feb 12, 2016)

Dennis said:


> Got mine headed your way  Good Job!



Many Thanks Dennis


----------



## Allen Oliver (Feb 12, 2016)

hambone76 said:


> Mine is hitting the mail today or tomorrow! Congrats again. I will PM you my info so you can confirm when it arrives.



Many Thanks Mark. Received package yesterday. Are the heads Bear heads?


----------



## Allen Oliver (Feb 12, 2016)

Philbow the wool shirts are perfect my friend. The zwickeys are nice also. I can always use broadheads.


----------



## hambone76 (Feb 12, 2016)

Allen Oliver said:


> Many Thanks Mark. Received package yesterday. Are the heads Bear heads?


Yes Sir they are. I hope that they serve you well.


----------



## Barebowyer (Feb 12, 2016)

I haven't forgotten you, I was out of town.  Will be on the way Allen


----------



## bowtoater (Feb 18, 2016)

Don't give up on me.  It's boxed up but not mailed yet. Will be soon


----------



## Barebowyer (Feb 18, 2016)

Same......this work thing is a real pain in the ......sometimes!


----------



## bowtoater (Feb 24, 2016)

*check your mail*

Allen shipped out goodies yesterday


----------



## Barebowyer (Feb 25, 2016)

Packed up and will ship on Monday prob, my next day off. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Barebowyer (Feb 29, 2016)

In the mail Allen.  Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Allen Oliver (Feb 29, 2016)

bowtoater said:


> Allen shipped out goodies yesterday



Many Thanks. Received package today.


----------



## Allen Oliver (Feb 29, 2016)

Barebowyer said:


> In the mail Allen.  Sorry for the delay.



That's fine Joe. No worries buddy.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Mar 4, 2016)

Sent you a little something the other day. It's suppose to help keep your mind sharp, as you age. More to come.


----------



## robert carter (Mar 5, 2016)

If it keeps your mind sharp as you age you probably need to hold on to it...RC


----------



## Barry Duggan (Mar 5, 2016)

robert carter said:


> If it keeps your mind sharp as you age you probably need to hold on to it...RC



You might be on to something there. Oh well, to late.


----------



## Allen Oliver (Mar 6, 2016)

Barry Duggan said:


> You might be on to something there. Oh well, to late.



Many Thanks Barry! But I got one problem I can't stay in the lines.


----------

